# Video - Corbicula fluminea (freshwater clam) burying into the sand



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

A freshwater clam hiding itself in the sand!


----------



## fishyfaery (Jun 2, 2008)

CUTE!

I'm curious about these little creatures. I have pebbles, so from the reading, that might not be a good substrate for them. I was also curious about their shells possible adding calcium to the tank. Anyone with experience, send a shout!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

They will use the calcium from the water to build their shells, so its the opposite of what your thinking. 
I used to collect these from a lake behind my house when I was a kid. 
They live in the sand and can be found at the surface of the sand or just below it. 
I knew every lake in the area and only one lake had them. 
I don't think pebbles would be good for them... 
I don't know much about keeping them long term in captivity though. 

I do have experience with saltwater clams though:


----------



## sciencebuff93 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have some that I collected from around my place and I haven't added any supplements. However, if feed them brine shrimp sometimes. I keep them in just regular gravel and they like to bury themselves in it.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool! Got a pic of the type of gravel you have?


----------



## sciencebuff93 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is what it looks like. Its just the mundane stuff you can get anywhere. My clams bury themselves in it easily and stick their feeding tubes out when they're hungry, which isn't now.







[/url][/IMG]


----------

